# DT Groundbreaker



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Got my last groundbreaker done. Planning on having him hold a shoe or something. I think I need another hobby.:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

No, no, this is a GOOD hobby to have

Nice prop, DT.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

nice!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done, and I like the color too.
How did you do the skull, a mache copy or what?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you! Ok, maybe I won't get another hobby.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That is very nice! Good job!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great ground breaker!The color is it gray and black mixed?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

halloween71 said:


> Great ground breaker!The color is it gray and black mixed?


Sorry, yes. The last photo was from my camera phone. So not the best picture. The color is more like the first photo. But to answer your question, yes. But mostly gray.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks good Dt. I like the shot were you can see through the back of his head, from his mouth.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Gross! Love it.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Ewww, will look super creepy with some up-lighting.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks good!


----------

